# How much food should a 6 week old hedgie eat?



## Fenner (Apr 23, 2015)

I brought home my first hedgie yesterday. He's really a sweet boy, very inquisitive and definitely a little explorer! Anyway, he is 6 weeks and 126 grams. I counted his food last night as I wanted to be sure he was eating okay for the first few days. He's been separated from his mom for 5 days but I wasn't sure if he'd struggle being moved to a new home. He has a mix of chicken soup for the soul and royal canin, I put 25 of the csfts and 40 of the rc(it's much smaller). I also put in 4 meal worms. When I checked his cage this morning, everything was gone! He ate every single morsel. Is it safe to just fill up his dish, should I keep counting and just add more? I've researched and researched for the last several months and now that he's finally here, I'm questioning everything 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

At 6 weeks old he needs to eat as much as he wants. I would increase the amount of food he's getting until there is a bit left over every evening. He sounds like he's adjusting well.


----------



## Fenner (Apr 23, 2015)

Awesome, thanks for the help!


----------

